# Baked Vidalia Onion Dip



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

Baked Vidalia Onion Dip 

2 tablespoons butter or margarine 
3 large Vidalia onions coarsely chopped 
2 cups shredded Swiss cheese (8 ounces) 
2 cups mayonnaise 
1 can sliced water chestnuts (8-ounce) drained and chopped 
1/4 cup dry white wine 
1 garlic clove minced 
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce 

Melt butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat; add onion, and saute 10 minutes or until tender. Stir together shredded Swiss cheese and next 5 ingredients; stir in onion, blending well. Spoon mixture into a lightly greased 2-quart baking dish. Bake at 375 F. for 25 minutes, and let stand 10 minutes. Serve with tortilla chips or crackers. 

Makes 6 cups.

To lighten: Substitute vegetable cooking spray for butter; substitute reduced-fat Swiss cheese and light mayonnaise.


----------



## lyndalou (May 29, 2005)

I made this for a party last evening. It was a big hit. Thank you BD.


----------

